# Bolink owner search



## acechassis (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,
I am looking for the last Bolink owner and thought this could be the place to start. I am wanting to bring back the product line and wanted to use the logo. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

RJ Speed sells many of the products that Bolink did in the past. I think they may have bought out Bolink.


----------



## acechassis (Jan 25, 2009)

I spoke with them and they purchased some inventory and body molds but that is it. I think the total business has been dissolved and lost in time. I am wanting to bring a couple designs to market with bolink name. Thanks for reply


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Steve Rule is on facebook


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Contact Rob Murdock at Windtunnel Racing,he may have the Bolink name rights?


----------

